# howto openvpn....



## cheoac (Jun 15, 2009)

somebody have a howto or tutorial about openvpn.....i need to create vpn tunnel site to site and remote vpn....thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 15, 2009)

http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html

There's really not much to it. Just install the port and start at the correct place in that how-to (i.e. after installation instructions).


----------

